# Interesting idea - help snakes shed with Orbeez ?



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Obviously it needs more testing, but have a look here






Anyone tried this yet ?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

No as why wouldn't you just use water. Water is always available and essentially free.... what a load of nonsense. So many people these days trying to re-invent the wheel.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll stick to a tub of warm water... leave the snake in there for an hour and the old skin comes off without any issue. I would have concerns removing a snake from its warm enclosure for 24 hours unless the room its left in remains above 28c


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

He refers to it being almost the same as a tub of moist moss. It is!!!!!
These are literally beads that you soak in water to make them swell.
A large deep tub filled with moss will do the same and more, as the snake will also be able to shed the retained skin in the moss.


----------



## Malum Argenteum (5 mo ago)

Ingested polyacrylate water crystals have been reported on forums to cause animal deaths (dried crystals stick to feeder insects, animal eats insect, gel rehydrates and causes blockage). There have been human deaths as well. Forcing submersion of an animal into a product that can kill it if ingested is a very poor way to solve a very simple issue.

The currently used ways to assist stuck sheds work, use materials that keepers already have available, and are safe. (Same thing holds for those ridiculous and misleadingly marketed cricket crystals; a slice of orange, apple or potato is safe and effective for providing water to feeder insects safely). Animals should not be exposed to polymer water gel.

These polymer beads/crystals are marketed to herp keepers because they're a huge moneymaker. YouTube videos like the one linked are made to promote a business and make a couple bucks off clicks.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Issues when it comes to shedding indicate a wider problem - conditions within the enclosure are not at optimum levels.

Instead of trying to resolve the bad shed, look to make changes to your husbandry which will negate the need for this.

*I appreciate that some animals have a poor shed once in a while even when kept under optimum conditions and in otherwise perfect health but this should be the exception.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> Issues when it comes to shedding indicate a wider problem - conditions within the enclosure are not at optimum levels.
> 
> Instead of trying to resolve the bad shed, look to make changes to your husbandry which will negate the need for this.
> 
> *I appreciate that some animals have a poor shed once in a while even when kept under optimum conditions and in otherwise perfect health but this should be the exception.


My Royal's last 2 sheds have been poor, but nothing in the set up has changed and I've had him for over a year now??


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Elly66 said:


> My Royal's last 2 sheds have been poor, but nothing in the set up has changed and I've had him for over a year now??


It's likely that your humidity is slightly too low just before and during the shedding process.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

ian14 said:


> It's likely that your humidity is slightly too low just before and during the shedding process.


Wet moss box always in his viv and spray viv twice a day when in shed. My thinking is the hot weather has affected the overall humidity, but nothing major showing on the monitors. Will be keeping a closer eye on the humidity.
New, bigger viv currently being set up, so will be working on the humidity before I move him.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Wet and humid are not the same thing.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> Wet and humid are not the same thing.


But you need one to get the other 😊


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Saving a snakes life ? Deadly stuck shed ? these guys really are Nerds


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Elly66 said:


> But you need one to get the other 😊


But a poor understanding of how to achieve, maintain and control humidity will result in improper environmental conditions being offered.

I offer all my snakes (especially those from an arid environment) a cat litter tray filled with moist coir and / or sphagnum moss. Within the footprint of this litter tray I have another upturned litter tray with a hole cut in the base - this allows the animal to access an area of increased humidity 24/7 365 days a year.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

al stotton said:


> Saving a snakes life ? Deadly stuck shed ? these guys really are Nerds


🤣😂🤣😂
Ah, a bit of light relief, thank you Al 😁


----------



## Leioheterodon (8 mo ago)

More awful 'vetinary' advice from NERD? Mind = blown


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> But a poor understanding of how to achieve, maintain and control humidity will result in improper environmental conditions being offered.
> 
> I offer all my snakes (especially those from an arid environment) a cat litter tray filled with moist coir and / sphagnum moss. Within the footprint of this litter tray I have another upturned litter tray with a hole cut in the base - this allows the animal to access an area of increased humidity 24/7 365 days a year.
> 
> View attachment 367563


Yes, some may not understand humidity control, but I'm well aware of the specific.
As I stated nothing in the set up has changed and we've had over a year of good sheds. 

I have a similar tub with moss in, the moss is kept damp and the tub stays in the viv all the time. When in shed the logs and and artificial plants are also sprayed twice a day, which increases the whole vivs humidity.


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Swindinian said:


> 🤣😂🤣😂
> Ah, a bit of light relief, thank you Al 😁


I tend to view many of these nerds videos as comedy , so burst of laughter occur quite often.


----------



## Pam Bates (3 mo ago)

Elly66 said:


> My Royal's last 2 sheds have been poor, but nothing in the set up has changed and I've had him for over a year now??


I heard Vitamin A deficiencies lead to poor eye health and shedding problems.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I just watch out for the typical behaviour changes then spray the viv well each day until the snake sheds it’s skin 

Works 100%!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Malc said:


> I'll stick to a tub of warm water... leave the snake in there for an hour and the old skin comes off without any issue. I would have concerns removing a snake from its warm enclosure for 24 hours unless the room its left in remains above 28c


Yeah that way works a treat to get the skin off .. also works with retained eye caps 

In the past a short 30 minutes soak then let the snake slither around inside a damp , rough textured towel for 5 minutes ( on my knee)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

